# onkeydown event: returnValue=false does not work



## arudkev (Mar 20, 2007)

*contenteditable=true: a strange IE 7 behavior*

Hi,
When I press Alt-Enter in a web page, the IE switches to the full screen mode, which is expected behavior.
But if I press Alt-Enter within an element having 'contenteditable' attribute set to 'true', the application property window pops up instead. It happens in an input element, td element with <div contenteditable="true"> etc.
Could somebody explain this situation?


----------



## arudkev (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a problem with intercepting 'Alt'-Enter in IE 7 trying to process onkeydown event!
My JavaScript code is simple:
if (code == 13) { 
if ((event.ctrlKey || event.altKey || event.shiftKey))
{
event.cancelBubble=true;
event.returnValue = false;
}
}
Notwithstanding the return value, the event is propagated to IE causing its default behavior (switching to full screen mode).
Could you help please?


----------



## sultan_emerr (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: contenteditable=true: a strange IE 7 behavior*

ZOOOOM!!! 
That went over my head, but I'll bump it up for you.


----------



## nickgg (Apr 5, 2007)

I am having the same problem as Arudkev, where IE7 is ignoring the returnValue=false in the event, and is performing its default processing anyway. I'd very much like to know if this is an IE7 bug, and whether there is any work-around to circumvent the problem. I, specifically, am interesting in disabling IE7's zooming features (CTRL + PLUS and CTRL + MINUS).


----------

